# 'gittim' kelimesi osmanlıca



## tzesyneas

Osmanlıca'da 'gittim' kelimesi nasıl yazılıyordu?

1. kef-ye-te-dal-mim   veya
2. kef-te-dal-mim      hangisi doğru?


----------



## macrotis

كيتدم
İkinci dediğiniz gibi yazılırsa, halk ağzında söylendiği şekliyle (ve mizah amacıyla) "getdim" gibi okunur (gerçi aslı budur, e -> i dönüşümü olmuştur.) Yani, günümüz Türkiye Türkçesinde doğru olan ilki.


----------



## tzesyneas

Çok teşekkür ederim! Bana çok yardımcı oldu çünkü sınava gireceğim. Yine de teşekkürler!


----------



## dawar

tzesyneas said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim! Bana çok yardımcı oldu çünkü sınava gireceğim. Yine de teşekkürler!


----------



## tzesyneas

hmmm...belki çalışmam lazım.. :$  teşekkürler dawar!


----------



## Rallino

tzesyneas said:


> hmmm...belki çalışmam lazım.. :$  teşekkürler dawar!



Hehe, it's not a big deal really =)

Yine de teşekkürler = Thanks anyway. (Used when you couldn't get what you needed, but you want to thank the people anyway because they spent their time).

Thanks again = Tekrar/yeniden teşekkürler


----------



## tzesyneas

i can now see the diffrence.. i really wanted to thank makrotis for helping me and not only for his time. this forum is very very helpful! thank you all


----------

